# (( Syrian Sheep Breeds ))



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 24, 2017)

Hello, this is my first subject In here ...
I wish you like it all 

*((  Syrian Sheep Breeds )) *​They are fat-tailed sheep. This breed is white in color with a brown head and legs, long and dilated ears , Thick Wool Coated.
Picture 1​



That is the female shape ( ewe ) 

Picture 2


That is The male shape  (( ram )) 

Over the centuries, they have adapted to live with nomadic people and to live with non-nomadic rural people as well. They can walk long distances to grazing, have the ability to tolerate extreme temperatures, tolerate arid seasons (through the consumption of stored fat) ), And their ability to reproduce and care for their lambs, ewes provide milk even in the most difficult conditions of nutrition.
———————​I hope that I have provided you with simple information, and any questions related to this subject I am present to answer you
Finally I’m apologize for spelling mistakes


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank you for the information.   What is the average weight of a ram like you've pictured?


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 24, 2017)

@frustratedearthmother you’re welcome
The weight average is starting ( 90KG ) to (150KG ) 200 lbs to 330 lbs , some ram come more weight and bigger scarcely.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 26, 2017)

When slaughtered for meat, what is the fat in the tail used for? Is it cooked down for cooking fat or is it cooked and eaten?


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 27, 2017)

@Baymule 
Yes, we take advantage of this fat in things for cooking, barbecue (it has a distinctive taste gives delicious flavor with meat) and some of the popular treatment.
With light heating, liquid fat comes out, used in some cooking things.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 3, 2018)

@Girlies' Mum you have some information her


----------



## Baymule (Jan 3, 2018)

Do you use dogs to guard your sheep and goats? Many of us have Livestock Guard Dogs, or LGD's to guard our flocks. Coyotes are terrible here, if not for our 2 Great Pyrenees, we would have no sheep. I am curious also what predators you have that would attack your sheep.

Thank you for your response and for answering our questions. I am glad that you joined this site so that we can see your sheep and goats.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 4, 2018)

@Baymule 
Yes, I have two dogs for the guard, English Mastiff before .
Now I have dogs
Central Asian Shepherd Dog  ( Alabai breeds ) , my friends they have( Kangal dog ) .
 We have foxes They hurt little lambs sometimes , Few we find some wolves rarely also Skunks in North areas in Kuwait .
I am also happy to respond to your questions with welcome and pleasure, and I am present for any time to view what you require of special pictures of livestock that I have.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 4, 2018)

Kangal dogs are popular here as guard dogs. Do you have pictures of your Central Asian Dogs and Kangals? 

Some people have coyotes, bears, mountain lions or cougars, stray dogs, and wolves to deal with. Guard dogs keep predators away. We only have coyotes and the occasional cougar. But we are over run with wild hogs and they will snatch lambs too. Hog hunting is allowed all year around, there is no limit other than to shoot all you can. They are so bad that it is even legal to shoot them from helicopters in Texas. The hogs damage crops and hay fields, damage runs in the $$millions yearly. 

We have a Livestock Guard Dog forum. Would love to see pictures and hear about LGD's in Kuwait.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks God , we don’t have a coyote or cougars in Kuwait.
Just small fox’s or wolves rarely. 
 We have a German Shepherd or Bullykutta ,Alabai, kangal ,Rottweiler , mastiff ...more breeds


----------

